# Bouton Home d'un iPod Touch



## xxch (16 Juin 2010)

Le bouton Home de mon iPod Touch 1ère génération est bloqué.
Que faire ?
Je voulais simuler le bouton avec un jailbreak (jamais fait) mais il semble qu'il faille utiliser le bouton Home pour installer le jailbreak.

Merci pour votre aide.


----------



## Kalamytaz (16 Juin 2010)

Bonjour, j'ai le même problème, je me suis présenté au Apple Store d'Ottawa au Canada, hélas je n'avais pas mon pod avec moi, toutefois ils m'ont certifié que c'était réparable....à voir...


----------



## xxch (17 Juin 2010)

Ok.
Et sinon... des expériences en France ?
Est-ce un défaut de "jeunesse" sur les iPod Touch 1ère génération ?


----------



## 217ae1 (17 Juin 2010)

il y a plusieurs personnes qui ont eu le même problème sur ce forum, et qui ont trouvé une solution. 

va voir sur cette discussion.

Bonne chance !


----------



## xxch (17 Juin 2010)

Oui... mais non.
J'ai restauré, j'ai aspiré à la paille... la fois dernière cela avait fonctionné... mais pas cette fois ! :s


----------



## xxch (26 Juin 2010)

Toujours pas de solution "miracle" ?


----------



## fandipod (27 Juin 2010)

Salut, est ce que tu as tout simplement essayé de contacter le support d'Apple?Il me semble qu'il y a une forfait de réparation!  Mais sinon ce que tu peux faire c'est aller dans APR pour voir ce qu'ils peuvent faire.  Tiens moi au jus


----------

